# Dead strip cable



## frank9129 (Apr 2, 2007)

I have finaly decided to put in a lap timer. As my track is portable I don't always have electricity available. So, I am going with dead strips.
Where can I find a cable or a diagram on how to build a cable?
Frank : back to being alone in Annapolis


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Ummm ... you'll need electricity to power the cars and the timing/counting system that the dead strip sensors are connected to. Dead strips are simply short, isolated, unpowered sections of track rails that act as contact closure type sensors for the timing/counting system.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Hi Frank! Not alone... but, but, but...*

Not alone Frank... Sorry, but my slotcar life is at a standstill for the most part... I am now 3 years into my 1 year house addition.. *sigh*
Time to get my butt in gear. :freak:
As for cable, there is lots of info here: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ 
I know it is for HO, but it all transfers over...

Later, 
Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hi Frank...*

Over a year ago I was given an email address by an HT member of a guy named Mark C. I'm afraid I don't know his complete last name, but he makes cables for lap timers and other items related. I believe he sells on ebay. I emailed him and he kindly replied. From what I remember, the cables were very reasonable. I never followed through on that plan, so I'm not sure what his status is (selling, not selling, etc)... maybe worth a try to email him though. *[email protected]* ...... Good luck nd


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*BTW Frank*

What kind of laptimer are you planning on putting on your track?

I know... "Come over and find out!" lol
*sigh*

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

frank9129 said:


> Frank : back to being alone in Annapolis


 
Frank,
I happened to be over in Annapolis a couple of weeks ago and I can asure you, YOU ARE NOT ALONE IN ANNAPOLIS. :freak: rr


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here is a pic of the dead track with printer cable. It was a free junk printer I used. The hardest part was finding the tiny pin numbers and once all hot glued in place worked like a champ.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

It will also work with infared switches and reeds switches. One of the wires is the common ground for all four lanes and the other four are the other side of the circut for each lane. I used it on a small oval that when the proper engine noise was used would almost keep a continuous engine roar. I used the dead track for trigger because I didn't want an overpass on my "dirt" oval and I heard that the t-jets/ nonmag afx cars couldn't quite pull the reeds all of the time. $20 of track counting was fine with my racing.


----------

